# Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged!



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

Feel free to inquire about anything in regards to the hpfp file I have been testing it and running the file for quite some time now. Here's a few logs to give you guys an overview and as soon as I have my dyno sheets scanned up they will be added as well. In short the file is POWERFUL, smooth and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

that didn't take long..


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (Noside)*

I'm guessing it's still adjustable via the SPS? What REVO settings are you running?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

wow, what a total surprise! Please post dynos!!


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (ndifadvokit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndifadvokit* »_I'm guessing it's still adjustable via the SPS? What REVO settings are you running?

Yes its still very adjustable with the sps+ more then before now that we now have 130bar of pressurized fuel behind the injectors







.
As far as my settings its negligable between user applications. I have no problem helping individuals tune but I'm not giving away my hard work


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (Noside)*

meaning that you arent going to share your settings







lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Yes its still very adjustable with the sps+ more then before now that we now have 130bar of pressurized fuel behind the injectors







.
As far as my settings its negligable between user applications. I have no problem helping individuals tune but I'm not giving away my hard work


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_meaning that you arent going to share your settings







lol


The settings are very much different from what a user would run on the regular stg2 file. I don't want to start mass confusion of numbers untill individuals start getting the file and logging for me to work with them. Heck I don't even know what revo has set for baseline standards yet lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

although for what it's worth I think we're running the same settings....


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (Noside)*

When did they release this file?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_When did they release this file?

About an hour ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll bet SpongeBob's head just exploded.







Took a little longer than anyone who was saying anything about it thought it would, but at least it's out for the holidays... over a year later.














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Can we see some injector logs?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

looks good! but still pulling timing in the low range where the hpfp should have helped make that less of an issue. right?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_I'll bet SpongeBob's head just exploded.







Took a little longer than anyone who was saying anything about it thought it would, but at least it's out for the holidays... over a year later.














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Can we see some injector logs?

I've got that logged just have to graph it. I can say ontimes do not surpass 9 and this is completely safe on OEM injectors. As you can see the AFR's are held pretty damn close to requested values as well. Nothing is perfect but you can be close.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_looks good! but still pulling timing in the low range where the hpfp should have helped make that less of an issue. right?









i don't think I've seen anyone with as little timing pull as I show unless they are on OEM software








To be honest, the reason for the timing pull in the lower rpms corresponds directly to where boost is building after it meets requested the timing pull is 0.


_Modified by Noside at 12:18 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

sweet. looks awesome then!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
i don't think I've seen anyone with as little timing pull as I show unless they are on OEM software








To be honest, the reason for the timing pull in the lower rpms corresponds directly to where boost is building after it meets requested the timing pull is 0.

_Modified by Noside at 12:18 PM 11-26-2008_

Pretty sure I've been posting APR SII logs with 0 timing pull for awhile now








And yes, your assumption is correct. 
Interesting how REVO finally decided to go 130 bar despite earlier claims by [email protected] stating that there is no need.
Dave


----------



## jerd (Aug 20, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Pretty sure I've been posting APR SII logs with 0 timing pull for awhile now

















0 timing pull across the board. O wait I've seen that to with slightly different settings.* BTW my responses to you will be far and very few between as this is a revo thread and your efforts to slander will be futile. Just making a due note for everyone to read and understand before you try. * 



























_Modified by Noside at 2:25 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

glad to see its out!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... now if autotech would get my second fuel pump out of production... we would be ready to go!!!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mike, any WG Duty Cycle % logs?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Pretty sure I've been posting APR SII logs with 0 timing pull for awhile now








And yes, your assumption is correct. 
Interesting how REVO finally decided to go 130 bar despite earlier claims by [email protected] stating that there is no need.
Dave


127 on a HPFP. Unlike other chip tuners that pull 129.9 on a stock pump. We have all seen the jiabano graphs.
Good on Revo for identifying the problem early, and only increasing the fuel pump to this level with the proper fueling. It took a while, but it's worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Happy


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_

127 on a HPFP. Unlike other chip tuners that pull 129.9 on a stock pump. We have all seen the jiabano graphs.
Good on Revo for identifying the problem early, and only increasing the fuel pump to this level with the proper fueling. It took a while, but it's worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Happy









Actually it requests 130 just like APR . . . look at the Y axis again
















He only seems to be making about 127 bar for the most part.
Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew219)*

one point, lol.
I never said request, you did. But the difference is a HPFP Revo file vs a an apr stg 2 file with no HPFP.
I see what you are trying to skew though.

Again, read my post above. Good on Revo for not putting stock hardware at risk. I think this was actually identified in 2006. Yay.
edit: changed a stg1 to 2 on a comparison. Thanks maggy for pointing out my typo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by syntrix at 7:18 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## nico81 (Jul 6, 2007)

Your actual fuel is not achieving requested. Is that due to the Low pressure sensor that has been going bad?
Could some one explain the Timing advance graph? What are the recommended values to prevent detonation?
Thanks


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_one point, lol.
I never said request, you did. But the difference is a HPFP Revo file vs a an apr stg 1 file with no HPFP.
I see what you are trying to skew though.

Again, read my post above. Good on Revo for not putting stock hardware at risk. I think this was actually identified in 2006. Yay.

What on earth are you talking about? You are claiming APR Stage 1 runs 130 bar? Was that in your Revo propaganda video when you became a Revo dealer?
If you are contesting that requesting 130 bar, as shown in the graph, is okay so long as you know every car with your software has some piece of hardware in it that will never actually reach that... well then all I can say is good luck to Revo owners. I wouldn't want to be the one running Revo software on a car that doesn't have this hardware restriction so that, as you claim, their hardware isn't damaged. Now _THAT'S_ funny.
If you'd get past this silly little argument for a moment, it'd be nice to recognize that just about every software company out there now has the ability to provide a great fueling solution for higher horsepower. This is a big development for the 2.0T FSI world!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*

MAGGY!!!!!















You'll notice that revo only requests 130ish bar with a HPFP. Unlike other tuners.
But please keep it on topic to this early logging. Hope you have a good THX man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Pretty sure I've been posting APR SII logs with 0 timing pull for awhile now









But what is arp SII? Oh that's right, it's off topic and not even related. Do you have experience running the Revo STG2+ file? Beta and the final production?
Please elaborate on your date of flash, your tuner, etc. Or else please stop obfuscating.
KTHXCRUBZANDFENTS.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_MAGGY!!!!!















You'll notice that revo only requests 130ish bar with a HPFP. Unlike other tuners.
But please keep it on topic to this early logging. Hope you have a good THX man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'll try. But it's hard when a Revo dealer adds false claims about another tuner's software. Actual definitely hits 130 more than "once" and APR Stage 1 does not request 130 Bar.
Like I said, this ought to produce a lot of really fast Revo cars out there. Good to see they have options now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*

Corrected that from 1 to 2 on a typo. Thanks for pointing that out Maggy! Since you are also an Engineer, what is your personal experience with the revo stg2+ file that is being discussed here? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Was this software designed for any specific fuel pump?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_Was this software designed for any specific fuel pump?


Do you have any interest in Revo other than trolling? You run APR don't you?
If you read the docs, then you can see that there are variables that must be set. But again, that shows your lack of Engineering experience, and lack of experience with the product being discussed.
Based on your question, there is a road map to adjust to to popular options out there. Revo dealers (which one shared with me) have that road map. End users have nothing to worry about.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Corrected that from 1 to 2 on a typo. Thanks for pointing that out Maggy! Since you are also an Engineer, what is your personal experience with the revo stg2+ file that is being discussed here? http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Since almost no one has this software yet I don't see it as unreasonable for people other than those with a minimally distributed software version to discuss or ask question about it or offer comparisons to it's equivalent. Nor does my being an Engineer have anything to do with Revo's software unless you are saying they need an Engineer or an Engineer's opinion.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Since almost no one has this software yet I don't see it as unreasonable for people other than those with a minimally distributed software version to discuss or ask question about it or offer comparisons to it's equivalent. Nor does my being an Engineer have anything to do with Revo's software unless you are saying they need an Engineer or an Engineer's opinion.

You could simply say that you have no experience with this software. Rather you are guessing, and guessing does not apply to Engineering.
Have a good THX man! I corrected what you pointed out. My bad. It's clear above. 
The software is avail now to the public, and there will be many post about it. Just keep it real http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Unlike other chip tuners that pull 129.9 on a stock pump. We have all seen the jiabano graphs.


Are you saying that requesting 130BAR from the OEM HPFP is putting that hardware at risk? If so, I think you need to rethink that. I believe that one of the race teams has stated that the OEM HPFP can deliver up to 135BAR. Granted this may be an extreme, but what is at risk hardware wise when requesting 130BAR Rail Pressure. You surely can't be putting that on the Cam Lobe and Follower since those fail even with stock software.
Mike, where's my WG Graph?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Do you have any interest in Revo other than trolling? You run APR don't you?

Yes. I still own a Revo license and a MkV GTI. If the software peaks my interest I may consider it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_If you read the docs, then you can see that there are variables that must be set. But again, that shows your lack of Engineering experience, and lack of experience with the product being discussed.

I saw the variables. If you're attempt at an answer is that any of the current aftermarket pumps can work, well that's great news! A few clicks is an easy solution for users with an SPS unit. Will the software auto-adjust if they don't have an SPS? Or is it recommended that the dealer set that before the user leaves the shop? I'm curious. It would seem you are saying that engineering experience is required to work with Revo's software. That seems like a large request from it's customers! But I think the dig on my Engineering experience is pretty cute.









_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Based on your question, there is a road map to adjust to to popular options out there. Revo dealers (which one shared with me) have that road map. End users have nothing to worry about.


It wasn't a dealer-to-dealer chat, was it?







Good to hear there are options!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Race teams put things at risk on the track every second. I just don't see the point.
rbradley is also running apr btw.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Race teams put things at risk on the track every second. I just don't see the point.

That's a good point. Racing does test the extremes a thing can withstand.
How was this software tested?


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

oh man this thread is flaming hot


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Wastegate & EGT logs when you get a chance.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Race teams put things at risk on the track every second. I just don't see the point.
rbradley is also running apr btw.

I do believe I mentioned that this was an extreme case, nonetheless... With that said, what software company I run in my car is of little consequence to this discuss. FWIW, I think Mike's graphs look like a very healthy car (especially compared to his older logs with lean spikes and 110BAR Rail Pressure). I was just trying to state that your logic of APR pushing the limits of the OEM pump is completely false. To me, it seems that APR requesting 130BAR with their standard stage II tunes keeps all hardware at safe limits (ie. no lean spikes and high injector on-times). 
These OEM parts are failing with standard VW software (why else would they release a TSB for this). It's standard knowledge in this forum, that if you decide to mod your car, you must take the necessary precautions in order to maintain parts that might fail. If you DV fails, do you go around running your WG at 100% in order to maintain the specified boost...no, you replace it. Same goes here, if running 130BAR puts slightly more pressure on the Cam Follower, then you replace it 5k miles sooner. Big Deal! Better than running lean and taxing the injectors or running ATDC timing values.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

How much does this hpfp file cost?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_How much does this hpfp file cost?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected];1327120* »_Just got this in my email. Its a $20 upgrade over the Stage 2 file or $569 if bought outright. 
This file requires a downpipe and an aftermarket HPFP. 
Power output for this file is 290hp and 316 ft lbs other mods dependent. 
For best performance inlet temps need to be kept in the 25-35 C range. (77-95 F)
-Phill


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

ok


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

can there EVER be a thread that doesn't involve REVO vs. APR flaming?! Why is there always a need for personal attacks... 
on a side note it is entertaining...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (crew219)*

one point, lol.
I never said request, you did. But the difference is a HPFP Revo file vs a an apr stg 1 file with no HPFP.
I see what you are trying to skew though.

Again, read my post above. Good on Revo for not putting stock hardware at risk. I think this was actually identified in 2006. Yay.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Again, read my post above. Good on Revo for not putting stock hardware at risk. I think this was actually identified in 2006. Yay.

Proof? Through what testing have you decided that 130 bar on a stock pump puts hardware at "risk"? 
lol
A stock pump can easily produce 130 bar. An upgraded HPFP only allows you to hit 130 bar earlier in the RPM range. The software tweaks used to produce 130 bar with an upgraded HPFP are the same tweaks used to produce 130 bar on a stock fuel pump. 
Dave


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

"Power output for this file is 290hp and 316 ft lbs other mods dependent. 
For best performance inlet temps need to be kept in the 25-35 C range. (77-95 F)"


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

That 290 HP is it wheel or crank?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

i would assume it's crank for sure.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_one point, lol.
I never said request, you did. But the difference is a HPFP Revo file vs a an apr stg 1 file with no HPFP.
I see what you are trying to skew though.

Again, read my post above. Good on Revo for not putting stock hardware at risk. I think this was actually identified in 2006. Yay.

Ok I'm confused...
A few (dumb) questions...
1. Does this REVO hpfp software tell the computer to increase the pressure of the hpfp on our cars (MKV 2.0T) factory fuel pump earlier in the rpm range?. Is that the purpose of this file? 
2. If you have REVO software can you just go get the hpfp upgrade @ your local tuner & all your soft codes will go away? *OR* You definitley need an aftermarket hpfp for this software to function properly.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

so that is 246 whp, not bad. main increase is the ft/lb of torque.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

this file is powerful. I feel like i just put a k03.5 in my car at least.
Pulls more top end, and i dunno about everyone else or what my shop says, but i hold more boost now than before. I actually hold 15psi to 6k rpm with this file. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Ok I'm confused...
A few (dumb) questions...
1. Does this REVO hpfp software tell the computer to increase the pressure of the hpfp on our cars (MKV 2.0T) factory fuel pump earlier in the rpm range?. Is that the purpose of this file? 
2. If you have REVO software can you just go get the hpfp upgrade @ your local tuner & all your soft codes will go away? *OR* You definitley need an aftermarket hpfp for this software to function properly.


Anyone??? Anyone???


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

dude you need to upgrade your hpfp to one of the after market options that flows more fuel. That is what the tune is for. The oem one is pretty much maxed out on your stage 2.


----------



## jerd (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got my hpfp revo file today and this long awaited flash is well worth it.....Car feels aggressive yet smooth and literally takes off at 80mph in 6th gear......awesome job revo!!!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_dude you need to upgrade your hpfp to one of the after market options that flows more fuel. That is what the tune is for. The oem one is pretty much maxed out on your stage 2.

Thought so...


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (SDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDM* »_Wastegate & EGT logs when you get a chance.

I haven't forgotten I'll have a whole brand new fresh set of logs up either tommorow or later today. I just picked up a new laptop because my old one just about stopped liking to turn on no matter the power supply so its a bit of a fight to get what I have on there off right now. I would go out and pull some logs right now but its kind of slushy ATM and you'll just be reading wheel spin


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey Noside,
What was the biggest difference between the before and after.. On mine it was more pronounced in the higher gears


----------



## Patr!ck Bateman (Nov 30, 2008)

another reason to add to my broke status


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Patr!ck Bateman)*

lmao ill be adding to my broke status rite with u lol


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Ok I'm confused...
A few (dumb) questions...
1. Does this REVO hpfp software tell the computer to increase the pressure of the hpfp on our cars (MKV 2.0T) factory fuel pump earlier in the rpm range?. Is that the purpose of this file? 
2. If you have REVO software can you just go get the hpfp upgrade @ your local tuner & all your soft codes will go away? *OR* You definitley need an aftermarket hpfp for this software to function properly.


This file MUST be used with a HPFP it is not to be installed or used with any cars running a stock fuel pump just as with any other software that has specific hardware requirements.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can anyone help me out with revo tuning on the sps now?
I was running super aggressive settings on stage 2 revo, but my shop said the tune for the fuel pump is already more aggressive on timing and fuel so no need to mess with those.
I'm running a water-meth setup and front mount, so i feel like i should bump timing up. I used to have it set at 8 all day on revo stage 2.
My current settings are 7-6-9. Again, this is with the stage 2+ pump file.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_can anyone help me out with revo tuning on the sps now?
I was running super aggressive settings on stage 2 revo, but my shop said the tune for the fuel pump is already more aggressive on timing and fuel so no need to mess with those.
I'm running a water-meth setup and front mount, so i feel like i should bump timing up. I used to have it set at 8 all day on revo stage 2.
My current settings are 7-6-9. Again, this is with the stage 2+ pump file.

You need to log before messing with the settings. Log it graph it then I can be of some assistance to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_one point, lol.
I never said request, you did. But the difference is a HPFP Revo file vs a an apr stg 1 file with no HPFP.
I see what you are trying to skew though.

Again, read my post above. Good on Revo for not putting stock hardware at risk. I think this was actually identified in 2006. Yay.

If you are going to accuse us of potentially offering a product that will damage a clients car please provide some data and at least some decent theory as to how this could be the case.
It appears your intent is to only slander our products in an attempt to push the products you sell. Shouldn't you be a paid advertiser to be allowed to promote the products you sell?
All of this talk of Engineering coming from you in regards to Magilson is rather hilarious seeing as you are completely off base with your claims that running 130 bar on the oem pump is detrimental.
I am sure you are aware that the only mechanical operation difference for the oem pump at 110 bar to 130 bar is that the fuel pump solenoid is simply activated earlier during the piston stroke to push more fuel into the rail.
Please help us understand how an earlier timing of solenoid activation can be detrimental to the oem pump.

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:02 AM 12-3-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:50 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## nis240sxt (May 27, 2008)

I hear crickets chirping, LOL!!


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

holdding driving conditions constant, does a hpfp upgrade and this software decrease mpgs at all?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

no if anything mines gone up for sure besides for when I get in the mood to lean on it. Then I can watch my gas gauge go down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Noside at 12:46 PM 12-5-2008_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

good to know!


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

anyone have any dyno results yet ... im still waitin for my pump to come in dont tell me im going to have 2 b the 1st one lol


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Juggernaut201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juggernaut201* »_anyone have any dyno results yet ... im still waitin for my pump to come in dont tell me im going to have 2 b the 1st one lol

I've been waiting to get my sheets from Chris but I managed to put down 292hp/322lbtq Crank figures.


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*

which mods u have?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Juggernaut201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juggernaut201* »_which mods u have?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4042522


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*

This file is def worth getting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have no intention of getting dyno'd anytime soon but there's a sure difference before and after the HPFP file. It's just a better overall tune.


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*

sounds good 2 me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Noside)*

Looks like im going to get a autotech fuel pump now


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

im still waitin on my kmd one


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Revo HPFP File Unleashed and Logged! (Noside)*

is there a certain ecu that we need for this or does it work on all
?


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

autotech hpfp coming in on tuesday. I can't wait! any 1/4 times?


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (yohoitztho)*

putting my pump in 2morrow and then the tune ill let you guys know!!


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Anyone have wastegate & EGT logs to add to the initial ones at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Juggernaut201)*

at kmd rite now getting the pump put in and the cam follower changed and then the file done ill let every1 know wha happens


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Juggernaut201)*

Cool, def let us know. I called them yesterday & they said that they'll have more hpfp's in next week. I can't wait to eliminate my fuel cuts with this kit.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (yohoitztho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohoitztho* »_autotech hpfp coming in on tuesday. I can't wait! any 1/4 times?

mine's scheduled for tues. delivery as well. i'm very excited too!


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

ok so guys the moment you can get hins done ..... go lmao its overall sooo much better like really is great .... the car is much more responsive and isnt holding back at all so much more aggresion .... although i have 2 go 2 audi and have my cam swapped because its damaged... but hell thats what a warranty and friends at the dealership are 4 rite haha but wen u can get this flash go do it its the best 20 dollars ive ever spent haha ... im going to get dyno'd sumtime in janary ill post everything up..


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Juggernaut201)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juggernaut201* »_ok so guys the moment you can get hins done ..... go lmao its overall sooo much better like really is great .... the car is much more responsive and isnt holding back at all so much more aggresion .... although i have 2 go 2 audi and have my cam swapped because its damaged... but hell thats what a warranty and friends at the dealership are 4 rite haha but wen u can get this flash go do it its the best 20 dollars ive ever spent haha ... im going to get dyno'd sumtime in janary ill post everything up..

I thought the _REVO Stage II hpfp flash_ was* $50.00*, & not *$20.00*. Ehhh... Who cares anyway... 
It's good to know that this is working well for you. I am waiting on them to get more hpfp's in stock so I can go down there & we can get this done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juggernaut201 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

yea they only charged me 20 but yea its amazing a must do imo


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

i just had the file flashed today---wowee, it's a very nice improvement from stage 2. i will be getting logs done next week.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (yohoitztho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohoitztho* »_autotech hpfp coming in on tuesday. I can't wait! any 1/4 times?

[email protected] mph Once I learn how to drive my time should be up there but trap speed definitely shows something and this was prior to changing my settings after spending a few hours on the dyno which we were able to crank a few more hp and lbtq out of what I initially showed with the settings I was running with. It was horribly windy that day to and on street tires. The left lane was a boosted MKIV .:R

















_Modified by Noside at 4:45 AM 12-24-2008_


_Modified by Noside at 4:47 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice. whenever i get the time, i'm gonna put this monster little mod in. anyone in h-town have experience installing one themselves?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

^prepare for 4th to be your new favorite gear!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

Yea I had mine installed today @ KMD. It was really ****ty weather today too, but I could tell the difference on the drive home (& I came nowhere near WOT). I can't wait until the roads are dry so I can go out & test it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had logs completed by Phill @ BSH today. We did several WOT runs with a focus on 3rd and 4th gear. He found the best settings for the pump file on my car to be 7-3-8. This is on 91 octane, at low elevation, and with mild winter temps. I have basically all of the ko3 bolt on mods with the exception of an aftermarket intercooler...that's coming this summer








I am most surprised and happy that I was able to up timing to 3, whereas on my stage 2 file it was set to 0. It also increased my boost setting from 6 to 7 and decreased fuel from 9 to 8. Thx REVO, Autotech, and BSH for making me fall in love all over again with my car!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplatinum* »_I had logs completed by Phill @ BSH today. We did several WOT runs with a focus on 3rd and 4th gear. He found the best settings for the pump file on my car to be 7-3-8. This is on 91 octane, at low elevation, and with mild winter temps. I have basically all of the ko3 bolt on mods with the exception of an aftermarket intercooler...that's coming this summer








I am most surprised and happy that I was able to up timing to 3, whereas on my stage 2 file it was set to 0. It also increased my boost setting from 6 to 7 and decreased fuel from 9 to 8. Thx REVO, Autotech, and BSH for making me fall in love all over again with my car! 

George @ Revo told me that (via the REVO SPS) position 2 the (91) octane setting is *6-1-9* & position 3 the (93) octane setting is *6-4-9* 
I'm running the (93) octane program.



_Modified by rippie74 at 9:14 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

that's probably what their generic or default settings are for 91 and 93 octane on the pump file. but the purpose of doing logs is to see what you can safely get out of the settings to maximize performance and right now with the conditions we were able to up timing significantly (where all the additional power is) and run fuel a tad richer. i'm still spiking boost around what i was on the stage 2 file, 21-23psi.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep, running a richer fuel mixture seems to be the ticket with the 2+ flash. With tuning we all figured out that you pretty much cannot run the fuel setting of 9. This should help others out in the same boat.
I'm running fuel 7 and it runs like a champ. My timing is still set "low" at 3 but I'm gonna let it run for a few more days before I re-log to see where I stand. I MIGHT be able to up the timing. 


_Modified by hungalicious at 4:12 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_Yep, running a richer fuel mixture seems to be the ticket with the 2+ flash. With tuning we all figured out that you pretty much cannot run the fuel setting of 9. This should help others out in the same boat.
I'm running fuel 7 and it runs like a champ. My timing is still set "low" at 3 but I'm gonna let it run for a few more days before I re-log to see where I stand. I MIGHT be able to up the timing. 

_Modified by hungalicious at 4:12 PM 1-1-2009_

Are you using 93 octane?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

Yeah I'm on 93. My log numbers were crappy as hell on Fuel 9. They got a bit better with 8 and MUCH cleaner with Fuel 7.


----------



## LeoB (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

I'm very interested in your testing results, but haven't seen your logs with Fuel 8. Could you please publish them?


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (LeoB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeoB* »_I'm very interested in your testing results, but haven't seen your logs with Fuel 8. Could you please publish them?

Are you talking to me? Here' the post on my logs. I didn't post Setting 8 logs. You can see the drastic difference from 9 to 7..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4179947


----------



## LeoB (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

Yes, I was talking to you. I checked all your logs and saw the huge difference between F9 and F7, but may be there is no need to go F7, if F8 works well. So, for me, one step is missing in your logs.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (LeoB)*

I need an SPS Select PLUS... anyone have one for sale? lol


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (LeoB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeoB* »_Yes, I was talking to you. I checked all your logs and saw the huge difference between F9 and F7, but may be there is no need to go F7, if F8 works well. So, for me, one step is missing in your logs.

Here are the only two logs I could find when I ran Fuel 8. They weren't extensive logs. Just comparing CF's alone, Fuel 7 is way better. 
7-3-8
http://spreadsheets.google.com...PVzcA
7-4-8
http://spreadsheets.google.com...VZCOw


----------



## LeoB (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (hungalicious)*

Thank you. F8 logs look very similar to F9. So, F7 is the way to go!
I'm installing HPFP on Monday and want to figure out what settings to run. Don't have a VAG-COM...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I have been running the Revo software for close to a year now, and most definitely a setting of 9 is working nicely.Although...a setting of 8 seems a bit more torquey, and a bit less jerky than the 9.
Other than that, CF influence is up to a certain point.After that you also start to lose on throttle response...


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_I have been running the Revo software for close to a year now, and most definitely a setting of 9 is working nicely.Although...a setting of 8 seems a bit more torquey, and a bit less jerky than the 9.
Other than that, CF influence is up to a certain point.After that you also start to lose on throttle response... 

You've been running Revo's *HPFP* file for almost a year now? It just released not too long ago here state side. F9 seems like it's not the way to go with this file.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_
You've been running Revo's *HPFP* file for almost a year now? It just released not too long ago here state side. F9 seems like it's not the way to go with this file. 

Yes...
F9 works fine, but i've come to think a setting of F8 actually makes the car slightly more drivable, and a bit more torquey, without sacrificing too much power.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

It may work fine in your car but log numbers on my car were better with 7 than 9. 8 was similar to 9.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Yes...
F9 works fine, but i've come to think a setting of F8 actually makes the car slightly more drivable, and a bit more torquey, without sacrificing too much power.

How's that possible? 
REVO only released the hpfp file a few months ago....


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
How's that possible? 
REVO only released the hpfp file a few months ago....

If i tell you then i'd have to track you down and kill you..















On the other hand, serious companies like Revo always test their files before releasing
to the public.Something called beta testing...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

oh.. thats cool


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
If i tell you then i'd have to track you down and kill you..















On the other hand, serious companies like Revo always test their files before releasing
to the public.Something called beta testing...









Have you recently gotten updated. Even the previous Euro beta software that I saw looked like crap with a 9 for F. 
Don't you have a Ko4 regardless


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Have you recently gotten updated. Even the previous Euro beta software that I saw looked like crap with a 9 for F. 
Don't you have a Ko4 regardless










"Like crap" meaning ??
What is it that makes the 9 setting "not work" ?
Also AFAIK the euro versions are very different from the u.s. ones, mainly due to gas quality,but
i'm pretty sure they tested F9 before release.


_Modified by GolfRS at 9:43 PM 1-4-2009_


----------

